# Air bubbles in the silicone sealant?



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Are you certain the air bubbles are new and weren't always there? 

Air bubbles in silicone are not desireable but are also not necessarily a major concern. How much of the depth of the silicone is compromised by these bubbles? Are we talking one big bubble that takes up half the thickness of the silicone bead or are we talking a lot of little bubbles?

There are a few sections in my 55 gal that have had small air pockets in them since I bought it new but I have learned over time that they are not a concern. Large air pockets may expand over time and cause leaks but small ones shouldn't make a difference one way or the other. If they start to expand or grow together then that is a sign that the silicone may be failing in that area.

I would imagine trying to fix them would be much more threatening than leaving them alone. 

I used to be super paranoid about this stuff and literally woke up several times in the middle of the night the first month I had my tank in my room. I would feel around the seams to be sure the glass wasn't failing and then go back to sleep. Totally lame but totally understandable until I started to understand the raw power of silicone.


----------



## MadCatter (Sep 12, 2005)

The thing that scares me is that the bubbles range from 1mm to 3mm in some places, and the entire length of the sillicon (on all four corners) is bubbly like this. Fortunately, all of my fish aside from the tetras would survive for a while out of the tank without water, however, it would be horrible to have 29 gallons of water all over my floor.. along with parents refusing to ever get another fish tank. 

I appreciate the help =)


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I dunno what to tell you but if my tank looked like that I'd be posting and asking questions too.

And these bubbles are something new, not something that has been there all along?

How much is a new 29? If you decide you can't handle the bubbles it may be easier to buy a new tank than to scrape all the seams and re-silicone them, depending on the price of a replacement.

Odds are the tank would be fine. A 29 doesn't have an astronomical amount of pressure on it. I guess it's just a judgement call you have to make. Some people don't mind stuff like that. Some people would rather replace the tank or repair it than spend forever feeling uneasy or worrying. I don't use anything I don't have confidence in because I'm the type of person that will obsess but that's just me.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## MadCatter (Sep 12, 2005)

Nah its alright, I'm grateful for any reply really =P 

I can't remember how much my tank was actually, since I got it for christmas, but I'll be sure to check out the prices when I head to the fish store this weekened. The bubbles havent been there the whole time... I mean, I dont think so anyway. You'd think I would've noticed them after two years =/


----------

